# "Skinny" Video



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

who is he flipping the bird too? and why was he so close to you?


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

Anybody can get stuck..


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

i think its rediculouse to be tearin up the bottom like that 
thats my take......


----------



## kbuch312 (Feb 17, 2007)

Rather classy display of stupidity.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> i think its rediculouse to be tearin up the bottom like that
> thats my take......



we can mow the grass and it always grows back! ;D


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

can't wait to see the video of him busting his lower unit! I hope his insurance company gets to see it too.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I think that's Nate from the ECC forum. I think he's on here, as well. It looks like he was running over sandy or muddy bottom and no grass. From reading some of his other posts, it just seems like he likes to do crazy sh*t...which plenty of us like to do from time to time...


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

What's the point? He didn't make it, so you didn't get your rocks off, but your prop did...


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

It's a new generation. When us geezers did half witted and irresponsible pranks, we were fortunate enough not to have it recorded on the internet for everyone to see what jackasses we could be.

The only thing missing from the video was someone saying;

"Hey, watch this!" but the giggling was close.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Must of been on his way home after a liquid lunch, at JB's.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

microskiff.com does not condone such actions.


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

if im not mistaken he is in line for a vantage and just sold that mitzi. something tells me he wont try that with the new skiff. i wonder if he showed this video to the guy that bought it. lol


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

He was just doing a community service video on how important prop scars are for trout and how they use them to ambush prey. Probably have the same result with the new boat.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

This seems appropriate to the situation....


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Warning!! This may be boring.

My friend "Red" and I were wade fishing on the shallow flat inside Sebastian Inlet a few years back. We were using fairly large (for bait) live mullet and were wearing small red LED lights on out caps. We needed to keep track of each other as we didn't want our baits to wrap up our lines.

A boat was coming from the west and at very high speed. We watched as he headed straight for us. I started moving south and waving my light and Red went north waving his arms and shouting. He could only go so far as there was a deep channel on his end. We were about 200' apart when the boat went between us at very high speed. He grounded high up in 6" of water and finally shut down the screaming engine. The engine was a 225 HP Yamaha and the boat was about 23' long (nice boat). I didn't say anything, but Red was getting really hostile and the guy on the boat jumped out with a 5 gallon bucket and started to "dig out" the engine and prop. Red said what the "H" were you thinking? And the response was" Where did you come from".

I went over and got between them just in case of escalation in the argument. 

Here is the story. The guy said he saw the red and green lights on the bridge and figured he was in the main channel. He never saw us or our tiny lights. He said the background lights made it impossible for him to see us. He said he was sorry and asked if we could help get his boat off the bank. Well it was high tide and out little mullet skiff would have had trouble pulling a Gheenoe hisider off where he was. He had no radio or cell (nether did we) so we took him over to the rangers office at the Inlet State Park.

On the way to the "L" dock we were talking and I asked him "how come you were going so fast?" He answered "I wasn't sure of where I was and was trying to get under the bridge as soon as possible". He had a only lived here (Micco) for a few years and owned a boat for less than one year. His friends were offshore and catching fish and he was going out to join them.

Some on here have said there should be a rule that all who boat must take a test or course like an auto drivers before boating. I agree and my story here would likely convince some lawmakers. I think about that when wading once in a while.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Might be wise to add a depreciation factor for the age of the seller when shopping for a used vehicle or boat.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> if im not mistaken  he is in line for a vantage and just sold that mitzi. something tells me he wont try that with the new skiff. i wonder if he showed this video to the guy that bought it. lol


That sure looks like Nate's Mitzi.

You sure that's not the guy who bought it? lol


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

> > if im not mistaken  he is in line for a vantage and just sold that mitzi. something tells me he wont try that with the new skiff. i wonder if he showed this video to the guy that bought it. lol
> 
> 
> That sure looks like Nate's Mitzi.
> ...



this might be video of the test ride!


----------



## djorgens (Feb 9, 2010)

I've seen jet-ski owners operate with more common sense than that (but not many)..


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Honest opinion here...I would be ashamed to be associated with an A-HOLE like that!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

If that wasn't the new buyer, then I hope he is watching.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I was out there last week and dang if that sandbar wasn't still there. ;D


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

Not going to hurt that sandbar which had no grass!

Dumb though, as Nate is selling that Mitzi on this forum for buy a ECC Vantage.

1) Mitzi's don't run skinny with a 90hp! Or at all for that matter!

2) Dumb, as any potential buyer now can see how you take care of your boat! "Well you are selling as passing that on"! How much paint is left on the lower unit?

3) *Selling the boat for 9K! Will you take 5K?*

4) You do state "I Love beer". Could be most of the problem! 

5) Last: Never, ever let there be video evidence! Double that when trying to sell!


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

dude he already sold it and got his asking price


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

> dude he already sold it and got his asking price



Dude! Maybe when you can drive a car, buy a house or even have a credit card that you're parents don't pay for you will start to understand. I'm not trying to bash you, but...........hull cracks, engine problems etc.........can become a major bummer!

Now was that the current new owner running the boat into the sandbar or the old owner? 

BTW, that G-men you sold (glitter hull) had been sold five times since NEW in 2006 or so. 

I think everyone wants to know the past history of a boat they may want to buy for a bunch of reasons.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

> Dude! Maybe when you can drive a car, buy a house or even have a credit card that you're parents don't pay for you will start to understand. I'm not trying to bash you


Oh well since your not trying to bash me I'll just ignore those insults [smiley=chill-pill.gif]


----------

